# Epson Moverio BT-100: Transparent Android glasses now working with the ARDrone!



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Greetings Programs!

Haven't been around these parts in a while, but have been very busy working... and got myself a new Epson Moverio BT-100, which is a new pair of transparent glasses, that allow you to wear a full Android device wherever you go.

My latest work has been on getting the ARDrone working with the glasses, and it has been a great time! You can read up more on my development on my blog
Here's a video of me using the glasses, and flying the drone...






Epson is also looking for developers to start using the device. Read the last paragraph of my blog post to get more information, and make sure to mention me. This truly is an amazing device, and I can't wait to see everything that can be done with it.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's awesome, applied for the developer program.


----------

